# Using Electrical Insulation Tape inside the Aquarium



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends,

I want to use the normal Electrical Insulation Tape to coat the White PVC Pipes and make them look black ( as the normal PVC pipes look a little unsightly inside the tank) - I'm talking about the ones that look like these - http://www.packing-tapes.com/images/adhesive-tape/PVC-insulation-tape-2.jpg

Kindly guide me if it will be safe to use them inside the tank or can they contain any harmful chemical that might kill the fish ?

Kindly advice Friends...
Thanks and Regards
Kush


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't believe the electric tape will be effective long term. Perhaps you can find a can of Krylon Fusion spray paint or you might also be able to find black PVC piping.


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi there,

Sadly we dont get the black PVC pipes and the Krylon Fusion paints here... Any ideas on what the paint is exactly called (technically) ? May be its available as a different brand here ?


----------



## ianryeng (Dec 22, 2008)

The electrical tape is a bad idea. 

I would tend to believe that an outdoor spray paint would work but you need to ensure that it will be chemically inert (which is the reason that people recommend krylon fusion).

Some spray paints will break down over time and peel off and most likely leech chemicals into the systems so be careful. Maybe you can order krylon fusion online and get it shipped if it is not available locally...


----------



## grak70 (Jan 5, 2010)

If you're willing to experiment a little, you could try black heat shrink tubes. PVC has a fairly low softening point, so this may not work, but it would look pretty cool. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat-shrink_tubing


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

any ext black spary paint will work just fine. just take some 320 grit sand paper to the PVC 1st to "knock the shine off" I'd let it dry for atleast a week before I put it in a tank.


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

_Bed, bath, & Beyond _ and those type of places sell shower rod covers that are black. They're a hard plastic laminate that wraps around the rod (or pvc, in your case).

Works great.


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

I just came across article about using fabric dye on PVC. I haven't tried it myself but this method could be helpful especially if you already have the dye (like me).


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I dont think its such a good idea. The adhesive used on electrical tape is made with industrial solvents. The solvent is used to break down and carry the adhesive onto the tape backing. There is a good chance some of them are still present in the adhesive and water being the universal solvent they and the adhesive base will be leached into the water.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have used electrical tape in small amounts (a few inches worth) in aquariums with no issues. I used Krylon Fusion paint when I wanted to camouflage PVC pipe, though. 
Another thought: Get some driftwood and stand it up in front of the PVC, and grow Java Fern or other large, dense plant on it.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

lightly sand the pvc, then use black rustoleum spray paint.


----------



## F1_Cobra (Nov 8, 2009)

Out of desperation, I put electrical tape on a two piece pump intake tube to hold the two tubes together....there are several inches wrapped around the tube, and the same tape has been there for over 2 years now with no ill effects that I've ever noticed.....I've actually been quite surprised by the fact that the tape has never turned loose being underwater all this time.


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

Is there a particular type/brand of electrical tape that was used or are they all the same?


----------



## F1_Cobra (Nov 8, 2009)

I know there are differences in the quality of electrical tapes....I've always found that the name brand stuff to be much better then the cheaper bargain brands....better adhesive quality and the plastic tape seems to stay flexible much longer....i've seen cheap brands get hard as a rock just sittin in a hot tool box while a name brand will be fine and last till you use up the roll.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I am using the slightly stretchy vinyl tape. (the shiny one, not the dull fabric-like stuff) I have it in many colors and two widths. Black seems to be the best at holding on under water. I use the narrow, multiple colors to code the electrical wires so I know what to unplug when I need to. 

When you cut or tear it, make sure not to leave fingerprints at the end, this seems to make the end come up faster. Overlap the layers a bit, perhaps 25% or more. Cutting it makes a cleaner edge, more likely to stay in place. 
Make sure the surface you are working with is clean and dry. 
It can be put in the aquarium right away.


----------



## brackish bro (Jan 22, 2010)

you could switch it out with abs plumbing pipes


----------

